# SAM-e



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Has anyone tried the over the counter medication SAM-e? My doctor has recently suggested it to me for some mild depression and mild anxiety I have been having. I have never been much on certain medications, especially those that are perscription, although I'm sure they are helpful to a lot of people. 

I haven't gone to get it yet, we just talked about it this past Friday, and was wondering if anyone else had tried it and if so how did you like it? Or not like it?


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wish I could help you with some advice from experience with it, but never tried that. I have heard some good things about it though. I think most people are on the prescribed drugs.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Did nothing for me. I had better luck with the methods described in the book depression free naturally.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it's an herbal remedy not a medicine, usually placebo type of effects exist in most herbal remedies. (some do work, I sleep better with Melatonin)

since your depression is mild I suppose it could be worth a try


----------



## fwappy (Dec 19, 2012)

It seemed to work for me. Take low doses, it takes the edge off

sadness or depression reasonably quick. I just remember that

as fast as it makes one feel better, if can make one feel 

a little tense if it is continued for more than 5 to 7 days.

Perhaps 200 mg every other day maybe. I think this is safer than

any prescription anti-depression medicine.


----------

